# Molly's Birthday pictures (:



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Molly's 1st birthday was on Thanksgiving day.

Sorry I'm a little late on the pictures, haven't had the chance to upload them.

Anyway, here they are...

I probably should have taken more!

She REALLY enjoyed herself, lol.

Birthday morning, waiting to be let out!








Ok, Party hats everyone!!!
Lucy








Bella








Rocko wouldn't keep his on!








Annie








*The Birthday Girl*
































The cake I made.
























































































They all demolished it.

































Thanks for looking


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

those are awesome, how did you make the cake ? is that wet food in the middle? it looks great what a spoiled and loved lil girl she is <3


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

omg waht awesome pics, is nice to know that I am not the only one who does this for their dogs, I am lovin that cake you made. Thanks for sharing. Happy belated Brithday Molly


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

angelbaby said:


> those are awesome, how did you make the cake ? is that wet food in the middle? it looks great what a spoiled and loved lil girl she is <3


Thanks 
Oh, she is definitely spoiled. They all are!

But Yes ma'am! Wet food in the middle! I just molded it to look like a cake. And put treats around it to make it look cute!



apbtmom76 said:


> omg waht awesome pics, is nice to know that I am not the only one who does this for their dogs, I am lovin that cake you made. Thanks for sharing. Happy belated Brithday Molly


Lol, Thank you!

Everyone calls me crazy, but Hey, they're my babies && they deserve it!!

Molly says Thank you also


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

hahaha I would happily be crazy than sane, so we can be crazy together, such a good mom-lady you are, makes ya feel good though to see how happy the dogs are with their special day


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> hahaha I would happily be crazy than sane, so we can be crazy together, such a good mom-lady you are, makes ya feel good though to see how happy the dogs are with their special day


:goodpost:
Haha, Totally agree with you on that note :clap:
&& Thanks 

It does feel good to see them happy! Down fall is that my hands smelled like raunchy wet food for a whole day no matter how many times I washed them!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lmaoo Brandi, now that is funny, I know when I did the boys' b-days my hands smelt like raw meat for the whole day, I feel ya.


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

omg this is awesome!! I enjoyed these pictures molly is so beautiful!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

apbtmom76 said:


> lmaoo Brandi, now that is funny, I know when I did the boys' b-days my hands smelt like raw meat for the whole day, I feel ya.


:rofl: Lmao. It's the worst!!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

ashes said:


> omg this is awesome!! I enjoyed these pictures molly is so beautiful!


Thank you
I enjoyed doing it!

Molly says thanks too :woof:


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

OMG!! Those are so cute!! Looks like they had a nice B-day Party!!! Happy Bday Molly!!!


----------



## DeeboLove (May 28, 2010)

so0o cool! that cake looks amazing!!! lol Happy Birthday Molly!


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Great pics they all look so cute in their hats. Great cake idea too


----------



## PerfectPit (Aug 2, 2010)

Those were great pics. Molly waited so patiently to have some of her cake  Happy Belated B-day Molly!


----------



## LadyRampage (Apr 11, 2009)

awww those are AWESOME pictures!!! A very much loved group of dogs!!!

Happy Birthday Molly!!


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Hey, I want some of that cake too! Happy Barkday Molly What a special group of pups you have! Molly is still one of the most elegant pups on this site


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow! She is absolutely gorgeous, you need to share her with us more often!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

Hope you had a great day baby girl!
Brandileigh, those photos are awesome!!! I mean that was more organized than Brayden's birthday party last year! Awesome girl!


----------



## aprilortego (Aug 23, 2010)

I love it!!!!!!!!!! From all of your pictures I can tell that all your pets are blessed to be owned by you. Goog job!!!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you for all the compliments and birthday wishes guys!!!!
It's appreciated!



Molly sends out big wet kisses to everyone && a BIG THANK YOU as well


----------



## Cujo's Mom (Feb 3, 2010)

Great pics and HBD Molly! looks like a fun time was had by all...


----------



## SapphirePB (Jul 31, 2010)

Happy bday Molly. Can't show this thread to Sapphire lol.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Very cute pics!It's making me want to do the same come birthday time.Molly is looking beautiful as ever!


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanks guys


----------

